# thanksgiving . whats that all about?



## jols (Nov 21, 2007)

someone explain please. im english and have no idea.


----------



## Christina (Nov 21, 2007)

Seriously? I hope I'm not falling for a joke but you never heard the story of pilgrams and indians & how everyone came together to give thanks?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

no


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

what? really?


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

Story time


Once upon a time...long long ago...  haha jk

Well, when the pilgrims came to the new world, the winters were always a huge struggle for them, and it required lots of food stores gathered from the previous year.  If the harvest was good, they got through the winter without many fatalities.  If it was a bad harvest...then well...lots of people died.  After the first (unsuccessful) attempt for a colony at Jamestown, there was another wave of settlers that landed at Plymouth, Virginia.  The original Thanksgiving was a feast to give thanks for a good harvest, and went on for something like 3 days (that's my kind of dinner!!).  They invited the natives, who brought food.  The natives helped the pilgrims greatly by showing them how to plant corn, how to fish, and how to stay warm.

So in short, it was a huge potluck with the British settlers and the Indians.  Yum yum.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't fall for that tale! 

<---As my avatar clearly indicates, it's a time for giving thanks to the Penguin Goddess, who dresses up in a puritan outfit and accepts the offerings made to her of turkey dinner with all the trimmings, and pumpkin pie for dessert.  Do not invite the wrath of the Penguin Goddess by failing to make the offering.


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh yes.  I beg for forgiveness...I forgot about the penguin goddess... :greenpbl:


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Don't fall for that tale!
> 
> <---As my avatar clearly indicates, it's a time for giving thanks to the Penguin Goddess, who dresses up in a puritan outfit and accepts the offerings made to her of turkey dinner with all the trimmings, and pumpkin pie for dessert. Do not invite the wrath of the Penguin Goddess by failing to make the offering.


 

Hey thats the story I heard.. AND as tradition you need to Fry the Penguin Goddess in some real Butter and Garlic.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

well no I didn't know that but hey America is a small little land and has no real importance to us strong-like-bull Brits


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Hey thats the story I heard.. AND as tradition you need to Fry the Penguin Goddess in some real Butter and Garlic.


No, that's an old wive's tail being BANdied about by SPAMMERS trying desperately to reach 1000 posts, so that they will truly have something for which to give thanks.


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well no I didn't know that but hey America is a small little land and has no real importance to us strong-like-bull Brits



America is a small little land?  At least we have a few days off from school/work and get to eat a lot of good food.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

HAHA I have ALL week of work! HA I win!


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh dont forget to fry up the otters....:greenpbl: or is it boil them?


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> HAHA I have ALL week of work! HA I win!



Sweet.


No, I think you might hafta sauté the otters...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

ScottS said:


> Oh dont forget to fry up the otters....:greenpbl: or is it boil them?


^^^ Oh look, all the Coloradans are ganging up on LP!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

Right thats it!  I'm gonna start reporting the posts that mention cruelty to Otters


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

sauté with a bit of garlic.... mmmmm:hail:


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

Watch out!  LP's on the prowl...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread *has been reported* to us mods.

In earnest! ale:

What do I say?

Watch the otters?
Watch the penguins?

(How come I am in Germany and know what Thanksgiving is all about and people in the UK, from where the settlers left, don't?)


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow he did it....


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

We know. We just like to play dumb and make the rest of the Planet feel good


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh no we're all going to get banned for otter cruelty...


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> We know. We just like to play dumb and make the rest of the Planet feel good


 
sure they know, they are all just to busy taking wonderfull photographs or otters... ( dont ban me )


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

I blame that Penguin loving mad woman, she's not all there you know? I think the Canadian winters have frozen her mind


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh yes. Here I am sitting now, with my finger hovering over the big, red BAN-button on my desk ... and lurk! And wait!


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

My oh my has this thread gotten off topic...


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Don't fall for that tale!
> 
> <---As my avatar clearly indicates, it's a time for giving thanks to the Penguin Goddess, who dresses up in a puritan outfit and accepts the offerings made to her of turkey dinner with all the trimmings, and pumpkin pie for dessert. Do not invite the wrath of the Penguin Goddess by failing to make the offering.


 
clearly she is not all there


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh yes. Here I am sitting now, with my finger hovering over the big, red BAN-button on my desk ... and lurk! And wait!


 
is your BAN button like an easy button?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh yes. Here I am sitting now, with my finger hovering over the big, red BAN-button on my desk ... and lurk! And wait!



that posts smells of spam to me, guess I'd better ban the spammer BWHAHAHahaahahaaa


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

For the mods, prolly so.  It's gotta be awesome to have that much power at the tips of your fingers...


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, but lets hope that there wont be some kind of accidental button pushing going on...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, it works easy enough, this ban button (bun bottom? erm :scratch: )... and it CAN work on lost prophets, found prophets ... only vice versa does it not work. Some things must not be done by spam cops.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay, so do I at least get to plead insanity before I'm banned???


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> For the mods, prolly so.  It's gotta be awesome to have that much power at the tips of your fingers...



we can all dream my friend we can all dream


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

Does it work on lost and found psychics and forecasters as well as lost and found prophets?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Genuine insanity is forgiven in SOME cases! Penguin Queens might be such a case. I am still debating the case of the lost and the found prophets, though.......................................... :scratch:


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> Does it work on lost and found psychics and forecasters as well as lost and found prophets?


 

forecasters?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Members who nicely told the story of the pilgrims and the natives are redeemed for tonight, I should say...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you forecast something, Scott? 
If so, what?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

sorry but I'm sure International pick on me day was last week

anyway I have many numbers, I have no less than 10 members of my buddy list on line as I type


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes i forcast a slight chance of no snow in colorado, but a high chance of spam in this thread.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry, Scott. Can't find it, so I must believe you are pulling my leg and never really forecast that. But you were the first so say the IMPOSSIBLE about the otters! So ... red BAN button, where are you !?!?! 

They laugh, too, at the mere thought!!!


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> sorry but I'm sure International pick on me day was last week
> 
> anyway I have many numbers, I have no less than 10 members of my buddy list on line as I type



Dang.  But shouldn't it be a multi day event like the first Thanksgiving?  

Ok I'm done in this thread...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> Dang.  But shouldn't it be a multi day event like the first Thanksgiving?
> 
> * Ok I'm done in this thread*...



HAHA I WIN AGAIN!


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Sorry, Scott. Can't find it, so I must believe you are pulling my leg and never really forecast that. But you were the first so say the IMPOSSIBLE about the otters! So ... red BAN button, where are you !?!?!
> 
> They laugh, too, at the mere thought!!!


 
I think the one at the bottom thought i was serious....


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I have no less than *10 *members of my buddy list on line as I type



My number is quite similar ... it is *0 *!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> My number is quite similar ... it is *0 *!



well that's just charming that is! Your on mine and I'm not on yours?!?!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ or l'il ol' me???


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well that's just charming that is! Your on mine and I'm not on yours?!?!



Oh, I did not expect to be on anyone's list!

Oh, and don't worry, there is actually no one on my buddy list! not even offline.

But there are some on my ignore list.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

all I gotta say is....
You Americans have always been a little slow...lol.

Thanksgiving was October 8th...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ I agree!!!!!


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 21, 2007)

Mmm... food


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> all I gotta say is....
> You Americans have always been a little slow...lol.
> 
> Thanksgiving was October 8th...




We know that, it's sort of like the 10 days of Christmas. Only we call it the 6 weeks of Thanksgiving! A great celebration stating with a new meal each evening. Ham, chicken, steak, tofu, and so on right through the Ott-a-Guin and concluding with that grandest of all meals, the deep fried Turkey. YUMMY!!! 
(hey what can I say, with 6 weeks to come up with a new main course each night, ya gotta be creative)


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

I find this thread VERY offensive. You don't see "us americans" bashing on the holidays you guys celebrate.  This thread is VERY rude and offensive.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm not going to chill with this matter. 

You guys are talking crap on my way of life, my family's way of life, Americas way of life and I don't like it. FYI my family is from Germany and only 2 generations have been born in America. Just because we don't live there now doesn't mean we don't have the blood in our bodies. I would like it if you stopped putting down my amazing country.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

You must have missed something, Felisha. All Sideburns and I said is that Canadians celebrated Thanksgiving on October 8th. Which we did. Canadian Thanksgiving is celebrated in early October each year, so the Americans' celebration, at the end of November, is always 'behind' ours.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

No I'm sorry I don't care what day canada has their thanksgiving. That was besides the point. I think I saw all the crude remarks about America, and Thanksgiving. Maybe if you didn't see them you should read the thread again. I also know I'm not the only one that found it rude and upsetting.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

Well everyone in the US I'm am very sorry I made a joke about the US being a little land and implying that the UK is all big and mighty.

And I'm also sorry for not knowing what Thanks Giving was about. Guess you need to blame the education I had for that. 

I hope that clears everything up.

Once again I'm sorry

and as its 00.31 I'm off to bed, goodnight


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you. I respect your apology. thanks.


----------



## GoM (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> No I'm sorry I don't care what day canada has their thanksgiving.



Points for crude remarks about thanksgiving.



> I think I saw all the crude remarks about America, and Thanksgiving.



Spare me your patriotic sympathies. It takes a bona-fide Ann Coulter to interpret a clearly lighthearted thread about the traditions of a nation and turn it into a veritable attack on that nation. Forgive me if I'm wrong when I say that smiley faces, remarks about otters and the alleged lack of knowledge from other countries' citizens is not actually a spiteful, rage-driven attack on an institution America (and indeed Canada, though to a lesser extent) holds dear. I make no judgment of your intelligence, but I like to think even a winking otter from the south seas can make the distinction between an attack and a joke.

If dressing up a penguin in a pilgrim's hat and worshiping the happy feet it stands on counts as some kind of treason or anti-American propaganda, then I think you can consider anybody who enjoys a lighter side of life a treasonous communist. Just remind me of that in six month's time when I'm putting up my festivus pole.



> I also know I'm not the only one that found it rude and upsetting.



I await your legions of doom with baited breath and buckled shoes.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

Just to clear things up.  I was joking...
We celebrate Thanksgiving before you...that's the only thing I said...lol.
Now calling Americans slow...
Ok ok...I'm joking still.

Sorry if I came off wrong, though I'm sure you didn't mean my post.

We have pretty much the exact same tradition of thanksgiving as you...but I find that here(in my part of ontario), it is pretty religious based...I'm not sure about over there...probably different for each state/region.

Anyways.  Hope you weren't upset at me being funny...I know I go far sometimes...but I do not feel as if this was one of them.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 21, 2007)

this is nothing! you should have seen the abuse us Brits had to put up with from some people on this forum back in March on our God Save The Queen Day. It was hurrendous!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Nov 21, 2007)

If you eat turkey at thanksgiving what do you eat at christmas?


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

'Daniel' said:


> If you eat turkey at thanksgiving what do you eat at christmas?



More turkey.

I just mess everyone up and request Ham for both...lol.

Then there's the nice Polish ladies that make perogies at a local church that are just awesome...so we buy those as well...which makes no sense...


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners are about the same for my friends and family.  At Christmas, I meet my family early in the morning, and have a traditional breakfast too, where as thanksgiving is usually just a late lunch or dinner


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

GoM said:


> I await your legions of doom with baited breath and buckled shoes.



I see where she was coming from...


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

And we still eat Ott-a-Guin during our 6 weeks of thanksgiving. 

Fun aside, I give thanks for each sunrise I see. 15 years ago I didn't think that would ever happen again. Each day longer on this great earth is a day to celebrate and give thanks for.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

GoM said:


> Spare me your patriotic sympathies. It takes a bona-fide Ann Coulter to interpret a clearly lighthearted thread about the traditions of a nation and turn it into a veritable attack on that nation. Forgive me if I'm wrong when I say that smiley faces, remarks about otters and the alleged lack of knowledge from other countries' citizens is not actually a spiteful, rage-driven attack on an institution America (and indeed Canada, though to a lesser extent) holds dear. I make no judgment of your intelligence, but I like to think even a winking otter from the south seas can make the distinction between an attack and a joke.



Funny, you think she over analyzed the conversation.  I think you over analyzed your response.  I particularly like the Ann Coulter reference.  :er:


----------



## GoM (Nov 21, 2007)

I do think she over-analyzed the conversation, and I think you might have over-read my response as something more than a way of saying "lighten up". But, who am I to judge - I'm not aware of the sanctity of thanksgiving from an American perspective, and apparently lack the providence to take life a little less seriously.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't over read it.  I merely skimmed it.  That was more than enough to understand the point you were trying to get across.

I'm not taking sides, nor was I offended by anything said.  Imagine that, an "American" (although I prefer Human) with the providence to take life a little less seriously


----------



## GoM (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to know that most people can look at something and take it for what its worth, however they come across afterwards.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

GoM said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that most people can look at something and take it for what its worth, however they come across afterwards.



lol, cheers brother *pops the top off my last Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

I love how everyone complains about my comments and threads w/o a care but the first time I openly complain about a thread I get a bunch of crap


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I love how everyone complains about my comments and threads w/o a care but the first time I openly complain about a thread I get a bunch of crap



I'm not giving you any crap.  I was just pointing out that I completely understand your point of view.


----------



## GoM (Nov 22, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I love how everyone complains about my comments and threads w/o a care but the first time I openly complain about a thread I get a bunch of crap



It's not so much that it's you that's complaining about the thread that gets you "a bunch of crap", it's the fact that there's a complaint at all. This thread clearly does not have any harmful intent, and any attempt to read as much into it is grasping at straws to instigate controversy. I don't think anybody has to apologize for what was said in this thread, not because it would be you that they'd be apologizing to, but because there isn't anything to apologize for. I realize that tone of voice isn't the easiest thing to interpret when it comes to text, but there is pretty much no way the comments in this thread can be seen as a wild attack on American values and principles, and the claim of such (not to mention hypocritcal disrespect in your own fashion) is purely false.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 22, 2007)

Hear hear!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh don't start on the harmful intent. I have had threads locked and some deleted w/o anyone knowing and I've had no harmful intent. I felt offended by the text. And I stated it. Why are you being a jerk and carrying it on?


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

lol

I believe it was Sir Winston Churchill that said

"A joke is a serious thing"

He has an applicable quote to nearly every situation! 

In all seriousness though, this international version of Tur-duc-ken has grasped my interest... I wonder if Fed Ex handles such a concoction ?


----------



## abraxas (Nov 22, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> lol
> 
> I believe it was Sir Winston Churchill that said
> 
> ...



Sorry about that, I deleted my comment.  I thought the thread was in fun and didn't realize it had turned into a puritanical fit.


----------



## GoM (Nov 22, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Oh don't start on the harmful intent. I have had threads locked and some deleted w/o anyone knowing and I've had no harmful intent. I felt offended by the text. And I stated it. Why are you being a jerk and carrying it on?



"Harmful intent" is a subjective feeling, except for the rare case where it's clearly either completely there or completely not - this thread is a case of the latter. I can safely assume that the majority of the readership of this forum wouldn't bat an eyelash at the contents of this thread, and though while a majority doesn't make something right, in this case you lack the moral leg on which to stand on. This thread is harmless, this thread is a joke, and if it's deemed so offensive that you feel the need to decry those participating in it as misunderstanding and offensive jerks, then I'm afraid I have more important things to do with my life than bicker with someone who makes a mountain out of an anthill to spite a forum of fun and good cheer.


----------



## GoM (Nov 22, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Sorry about that, I deleted my comment.  I thought the thread was in fun and didn't realize it had turned into a puritanical fit.





Salem indeed


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Oh don't start on the harmful intent. I have had threads locked and some deleted w/o anyone knowing and I've had no harmful intent. I felt offended by the text. And I stated it. Why are you being a jerk and carrying it on?



Felicia, this is your official cease and desist notice.  One more than you should get, since you have already been issued a final warning.  

This several day long hissy fit that you are throwing is stopping NOW.  

Ever since you were told to adapt your behavior to get along on this forum, you have been making meaningless report after meaninless report out of pure spite.  

It will not be tolerated.  

End of discussion.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

GoM said:


> Salem indeed



awwww, dang it!  I missed it


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 22, 2007)

They and you are making a mockery of a holiday that people care alot about. And I don't like it.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 22, 2007)

Corry said:


> Felicia, this is your official cease and desist notice. One more than you should get, since you have already been issued a final warning.
> 
> This several day long hissy fit that you are throwing is stopping NOW.
> 
> ...


 
Actually I was making reports to stuff I find offensive that I usually just close the page. But this page made me stop and say something. I was offended and obviously other people were.

Edit. I was also told by another mod to report the stuff I find offensive instead of closing it.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 22, 2007)

Felisha - Don't hurt yourself getting down off that high horse. This thread, as GoM has repeatedly pointed out (although it's stating the obvious) is humorous and bantering in tone (or at least it was until you got into it). It was not bashing anyone or their beliefs. I too cherish Thanksgiving....you haven't cornered the market on that. You are trying far too hard to find something at which to take offence. Taking offence at anything in this thread merely causes you to lose all credibility with me, and likely with many others. It's a shame you seem to have gotten off on the wrong foot in this forum so soon after joining.


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Actually I was making reports to stuff I find offensive that I usually just close the page. But this page made me stop and say something. I was offended and obviously other people were.
> 
> Edit. I was also told by another mod to report the stuff I find offensive instead of closing it.



Since you enjoy arguing so much, I encourage you to please take it here, and keep it off of the peaceful TPF forums.  

http://www.debateforums.net/


Over and out. 

Corry


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 22, 2007)

antie- I realize it was a joke.. Just wasn't a very good one. I wasn't the only one that got mad.. I'm done tho. Forget it. I'm gunna go back and simply delete my complaint and you guys can get back on postin =]

I mean.. Its not like this lasts all year.. Its one damn day where all anyone ever does is stuff their faces w/ food (I'm one) and watch football, macys and victoria secret.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 22, 2007)

[RANT]You know, I was all fired up over going to my Dad's house tomorrow and being greatful he still alive to hang around with.  How I'm greatful that that I've been around 14 years longer than I ever imagined I would be and had the opportunity to see my grandaughter grow up into a beautiful young woman and my grandson likewise into a handsome and intelligent young man, and get to know the rest of the new grandkids a bit.

A good day to overlook some of the many, many injustices and inhumanities perpetrated by our 'noble' country. Heck, there's been worse I suppose.  But before I shake this off, and forget about your unfounded self-rightous indignation, I figure the more you know,...

Didja know that those same people later on murdered those that helped them?  And infected them with disease that they had no resistance for? And their progeny  went on to conquer further and further west, killing not only warriors who would give everything to defend those who INVADED their homeland for thousands of years, but they also tortured women to death and played games throwing babies in the air and cutting them in half with swords? And how still, to this very day the U.S. government still does not recognize native AMERICANS as human beings?  This 'list' could go on for volumes and has- but it would be hidden and surpressed from the kid's view, and has.

You have a lot to be self-rightous over. When you grow up and read what this country has been and is really about you can feel embarrassed about getting your panties in a bunch about our crappy self-indulgent day off.

So be thankful we haven't got as bad as we've given.[/RANT]


----------

